# 26 anarchists arrested in Seattle



## 888 (Jul 26, 2011)

http://libcom.org/forums/news/solidarity-seattle-anarchists-26072011

At least one member of Seattle Solidarity Network has been arrested after police crashed an anarchist party arresting 7.

After the arrest between 30 and 40 anarchists gathered outside the downtown jail for a noise demonstration in solidarity with the six still in jail (one of the seven arrested has been released.)

The noisy demonstration proceeded around the jail for about 15 minutes... At this point, cop cars came from all directions, including undercover cars and canine units. The demonstration attempted to disperse, but many people were chased down. At least fifteen people were arrested, and five more were detained and released.

This is a call for all kinds of solidarity acts—including an appeal for funds. Those who are not currently in jail need help to bail out and provide further legal support for their friends and comrades.

Paypal: seattlelegaldefense@gmail.com


----------



## ernestolynch (Jul 26, 2011)

'an anarchist party'


OMFG


----------



## Captain Hurrah (Jul 26, 2011)

oddpants.


----------



## Kizmet (Jul 26, 2011)

No one could decide who's turn it was to get booze.


----------



## ernestolynch (Jul 26, 2011)

> banging pots and pans, banging on road signs and walls with sticks, throwing fireworks, writing anti-cop slogans on walls, and blockading the streets around the jail



LOL


----------



## Captain Hurrah (Jul 26, 2011)

The cops found a head in the fridge.


----------



## ernestolynch (Jul 26, 2011)

> This is a call for all kinds of solidarity acts—including an appeal for funds.
> 
> Paypal: seattlelegaldefense@gmail.com



Hmmm. 

Bunch of pissed-up man-children get pinched and they want money....


Dale, 22, was arrested in Bromley town centre on Saturday night for being drunk and disorderly. He would like funds sending to his paypal at:

dalesmith1989@hotmail.com


----------



## DrRingDing (Jul 26, 2011)

Bad ern.


----------



## 888 (Jul 26, 2011)

If anyone is a "man-child" here it is ernestolynch. The police reaction was completely out of proportion to the situation. One cop was wielding a shovel. There may have been some flaws to the solidarity action, but it was good to see some support.


----------



## ernestolynch (Jul 26, 2011)

888 said:


> If anyone is a "man-child" here it is ernestolynch. The police reaction was completely out of proportion to the situation. One cop was wielding a shovel. There may have been some flaws to the solidarity action, but it was good to see some support.


 
They should be all at home with their families, not eating ketamine and writing on walls.

Manchildren.


----------



## Captain Hurrah (Jul 26, 2011)

Shovel, lol.


----------



## 888 (Jul 27, 2011)

9 years and still the same dull routine


----------



## Kizmet (Jul 27, 2011)

What else would you use to move a pile of crap, apart from a shovel?


----------



## ernestolynch (Jul 27, 2011)

888 said:


> 9 years and still the same dull routine


 
I know - you mugs should have moved on.


----------



## revlon (Jul 27, 2011)

this thread is getting like a deleted scene from the football factory.


----------



## BlackArab (Jul 27, 2011)

revlon said:


> this thread is getting like a deleted scene from the football factory.



the one where the commentator gets headbutted?


----------



## Kizmet (Jul 27, 2011)

Anarchists don't headbutt. You need a spine for that....


----------



## ernestolynch (Jul 27, 2011)

revlon said:


> this thread is getting like a deleted scene from the football factory.


 
You tryin' to fucking mug me off? In front of my pals?


----------



## krtek a houby (Jul 27, 2011)

imaginary pals


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 27, 2011)

krtek a houby said:


> imaginary pals


 
you're so unpopular you can't even get those.


----------



## ernestolynch (Jul 27, 2011)

krtek a houby said:


> imaginary pals


 
Conk


----------



## krtek a houby (Jul 27, 2011)

You hang on my every utterance, prickless


----------



## krtek a houby (Jul 27, 2011)

ernestolynch said:


> Conk


 
A reference to my Japanese wife who lynch has previously labelled as an imperial concubine and a Thai bride and paid for asian wife, the racist unfunny cuntpipe.


----------



## ernestolynch (Jul 27, 2011)

krtek a houby said:


> You hang on my every utterance, prickless


 
You


----------



## ernestolynch (Jul 27, 2011)

krtek a houby said:


> A reference to my Japanese wife who lynch has previously labelled as an imperial concubine and a Thai bride and paid for asian wife, the racist unfunny cuntpipe.


 
Actually it's to your big fucking nose, Jerry.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 27, 2011)

krtek a houby said:


> You hang on my every utterance, prickless


 
you should hang with your every utterance. and if prickless is to be an insult, you can't get on well with women.


----------



## ernestolynch (Jul 27, 2011)

Pickman's model said:


> you should hang with your every utterance. and if prickless is to be an insult, you can't get on well with women.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 27, 2011)

krtek a houby said:


> A reference to my Japanese wife who lynch has previously labelled as an imperial concubine and a Thai bride and paid for asian wife, the racist unfunny cuntpipe.


 
there's nothing ernie could say which could make your wife's situation any worse. after all, she's married to you - cruel and unusual punishment in itself.


----------



## ernestolynch (Jul 27, 2011)

Pickman's model said:


> there's nothing ernie could say which could make your wife's situation any worse. after all, she's married to you - cruel and unusual punishment in itself.


 
You're on fire today Picky!

Back on the sauce?


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 27, 2011)

ernestolynch said:


> You're on fire today Picky!
> 
> Back on the sauce?


only lapsang souchong


----------



## ernestolynch (Jul 27, 2011)

Pickman's model said:


> only lapsang souchong




Careful, Jerry will read too much into that comment and call you a racist.


----------



## krtek a houby (Jul 27, 2011)

ernestolynch said:


> Actually it's to your big fucking nose, Jerry.


 
You lie. Trying to be all obscure - your one card trick of unfunny references to my wife and Asian stereotypical slurs has been documented before and hopefuly will result in something more deserving for you this time round. You haven't even the balls to fess up.

Yes, you're reported.


----------



## krtek a houby (Jul 27, 2011)

ernestolynch said:


> Careful, Jerry will read too much into that comment and call you a racist.


 
Such a joy to watch the mutual appreciation society in action.


----------



## Idris2002 (Jul 27, 2011)

Don't rise to him.


----------



## ernestolynch (Jul 27, 2011)

krtek a houby said:


> You lie. Trying to be all obscure - your one card trick of unfunny references to my wife and Asian stereotypical slurs has been documented before and hopefuly will result in something more deserving for you this time round. You haven't even the balls to fess up.
> 
> Yes, you're reported.


 
You're a mentalist. New Malden Juche Hall regulars say hi!


----------



## krtek a houby (Jul 27, 2011)

ernestolynch said:


> You're a mentalist. New Malden Juche Hall regulars say hi!


 
You're a racist who gets away with it because you've been indulged far too long.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 27, 2011)

krtek a houby said:


> You lie. Trying to be all obscure - your one card trick of unfunny references to my wife and Asian stereotypical slurs has been documented before and hopefuly will result in something more deserving for you this time round. You haven't even the balls to fess up.
> 
> Yes, you're reported.


 according to definitions found through google, conk means a whack on the head, or the nose - http://www.google.co.uk/search?q=co...s=org.mozilla:en-US:official&client=firefox-a

neither seems to me to be racist. you're making this up, and i wouldn't be surprised if your report comes back to haunt you.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 27, 2011)

Idris2002 said:


> Don't rise to him.


 
yeh, ern - take idris' advice to heart


----------



## krtek a houby (Jul 27, 2011)

Idris2002 said:


> Don't rise to him.


 
I can take personal shots, Idris. It's the casual racism from him and one or two of his sycophants that have been allowed fester that tend to rankle.


----------



## ernestolynch (Jul 27, 2011)

Pickman's model said:


> yeh, ern - take idris' advice to heart


 
I just can't take his racist slurs any more. 'Hold me back Darren!


----------



## teqniq (Jul 27, 2011)

I find it ironic that these people are requesting donations via paypal whilst Anonymous and others are calling for a boycott:



> AnonymousIRC AnonymousIRC
> by anonymouSabu
> Quick summary for the newcomers, what #OpPayPal is about: http://bit.ly/qgARfT | So far 20k+ accounts closed. | Waiting for Nasdaq opening.


----------



## past caring (Jul 27, 2011)

krtek a houby said:


> I can take personal shots, Idris. It's the casual racism from him and one or two of his sycophants that have been allowed fester that tend to rankle.









Festering sycophants, Batman - Jerry's out of his bed again! Call the nurse!


----------



## Kizmet (Jul 27, 2011)

Fatman and bobbins.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jul 27, 2011)

krtek a houby said:


> A reference to my Japanese wife who lynch has previously labelled as an imperial concubine and a Thai bride and paid for asian wife, the racist unfunny cuntpipe.


 
But surely ern can't be a racist, he's Welsh!


----------



## Idris2002 (Jul 27, 2011)

Ern has form for using 'conk queue bine' as an amusing phonetic spelling of 'concubine': it's not unreasonable to suppose that he is using 'conk' here as a shortened version of 'conk queue bine'.

Jer - don't rise to him.

Ern - you've said that you were bullied as a child. Is this really what you want to be? A bullied child who grew up to be a bully himself?


----------



## Kizmet (Jul 27, 2011)

The man rights the wronged boy...


----------



## Idris2002 (Jul 27, 2011)

Kizmet said:


> The man rights the wronged boy...


 
Or, failing that, wallows in his shit.


----------



## ernestolynch (Jul 27, 2011)

Idris2002 said:


> Ern has form for using 'conk queue bine' as an amusing phonetic spelling of 'concubine': it's not unreasonable to suppose that he is using 'conk' here as a shortened version of 'conk queue bine'.
> 
> Jer - don't rise to him.
> 
> Ern - you've said that you were bullied as a child. Is this really what you want to be? A bullied child who grew up to be a bully himself?


 
You said you were bullied didn't you? At the age of five?

Anyways - I got death threats from Jer, Babylondon in PMs a few months back, the crazy man.


----------



## Kizmet (Jul 27, 2011)

Aye. How can you kill that which will not die?


----------



## ernestolynch (Jul 27, 2011)

Kizmet said:


> Aye. How can you kill that which will not die?


 
Been checking underneath my car every morning since that January evening.

Crazy man.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 27, 2011)

Kizmet said:


> Aye. How can you kill that which will not die?


 
That is not dead which can eternal lie
And with strange aeons even death may die


----------



## fractionMan (Jul 27, 2011)

This is the most embarrassing thread on urban

Carry on


----------



## Kizmet (Jul 27, 2011)

Idris2002 said:


> Or, failing that, wallows in his shit.


 
You can never right the past. So they always fail.


----------



## krtek a houby (Jul 27, 2011)

ernestolynch said:


> You said you were bullied didn't you? At the age of five?
> 
> Anyways - I got death threats from Jer, Babylondon in PMs a few months back, the crazy man.


 
I believe in response to your casual swipes at Asian women and occasional sectarian remarks I vowed "Gonna git ya, ina metaphorical sense this year".

And that I would do my best to see you banned. See a bit of fun and craic has its limits and you've crossed them too many times.

You're not funny, if every you were - those days are long gone. You have to be scraping the very bottom of the barrel to indulge in your digs and epithets.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 27, 2011)

krtek a houby said:


> I believe in response to your casual swipes at Asian women and occasional sectarian remarks I vowed "Gonna git ya, ina metaphorical sense this year".
> 
> And that I would do my best to see you banned. See a bit of fun and craic has its limits and you've crossed them too many times.
> 
> You're not funny, if every you were - those days are long gone. You have to be scraping the very bottom of the barrel to indulge in your digs and epithets.


if you were going to 'git' (_sic_) ernestolynch 'ina metaphorical sense' (_sic_) perhaps you should stop now that you seem to have decided to 'git' him in a rather different way.


----------



## krtek a houby (Jul 27, 2011)

Merely pointing out that ern's stream of unconciousness drivel won't always end up with his lickspittles' applause. Meantime, perhaps you should stop sticking your oar in at every given opportunity, a chara.

Now, let's get back on topic, I'm not one to big up anarchists - but why are these ones a source of amusement?


----------



## ernestolynch (Jul 27, 2011)

krtek a houby said:


> I believe in response to your casual swipes at Asian women and occasional sectarian remarks I vowed "Gonna git ya, ina metaphorical sense this year".
> 
> And that I would do my best to see you banned. See a bit of fun and craic has its limits and you've crossed them too many times.
> 
> You're not funny, if every you were - those days are long gone. You have to be scraping the very bottom of the barrel to indulge in your digs and epithets.


 
That was the mildest one of your dozen or so drunken threats by PM that evening.

Psy.


----------



## krtek a houby (Jul 27, 2011)

ernestolynch said:


> That was the mildest one of your dozen or so drunken threats by PM that evening.
> 
> Psy.


 
I sent you 2 pms. People tell me you haven't the balls to stand up for your increasingly tedious posts, I wanted to see myself.

The other was that I said I'd get you back for your racist & sectarian bullshit. 

2 drunken posts does not make a dozen, comrade.


----------



## krtek a houby (Jul 27, 2011)

Pickman's model said:


> according to definitions found through google, conk means a whack on the head, or the nose - http://www.google.co.uk/search?q=co...s=org.mozilla:en-US:official&client=firefox-a
> 
> neither seems to me to be racist. you're making this up, and i wouldn't be surprised if your report comes back to haunt you.



"One imperialist concubine's opinion does not equal the whole population's.

Silly Jerry. "

from http://www.urban75.net/vbulletin/threads/325201-North-Korea-threatening-quot-all-out-war-quot/page12?highlight=imperialist+concubine


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Jul 27, 2011)

Ernestolynch, month ban for more thread disruption and abuse, and anything further will likely be it forever.


----------



## past caring (Jul 27, 2011)

krtek a houby said:


> And that I would do my best to see you banned.



It's a start for you, eh Pinkerton?


----------



## Streathamite (Jul 27, 2011)

past caring said:


> It's a start for you, eh Pinkerton?


Ouch!


----------



## manny-p (Jul 27, 2011)

This thread is a joke-a valid call for help from a comrade gets taken the piss out of with shite jokes about anarchists. Kizmet your a stupid cunt.


----------



## 888 (Jul 27, 2011)

AHAHAHAHA FUCK YOU YOU UNFUNNY STALINIST HUMAN WASTE BANNED yes. Best result possible. A little morale boost for my court hearing today. If I ever happened to run into him in real life...


----------



## 888 (Jul 27, 2011)

teqniq said:


> I find it ironic that these people are requesting donations via paypal whilst Anonymous and others are calling for a boycott:


 
Thanks for that Alanis.


----------



## 888 (Jul 27, 2011)

Kizmet said:


> What else would you use to move a pile of crap, apart from a shovel?


 
Who is this Kizmet cunt?


----------



## krtek a houby (Jul 27, 2011)

past caring said:


> It's a start for you, eh Pinkerton?


 
It is, indeed. Never used to be into bans but lately, some deserve them. TBH, I'd rather dialogue with himself but all I get is bullshit, lies and etc.

What to do?


----------



## teqniq (Jul 27, 2011)

888 said:


> Thanks for that Alanis.


 
Alanis? wtf?


----------



## Crispy (Jul 28, 2011)

888 said:


> AHAHAHAHA FUCK YOU YOU UNFUNNY STALINIST HUMAN WASTE BANNED yes. Best result possible. A little morale boost for my court hearing today. If I ever happened to run into him in real life...


 
Gloating is not attractive, tbf


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 28, 2011)

Crispy said:


> Gloating is not attractive, tbf


 
i don't think people gloat to attract the opposite sex. or the same sex, for that matter.


----------



## Kizmet (Jul 28, 2011)

allybaba said:


> This thread is a joke-a valid call for help from a comrade gets taken the piss out of with shite jokes about anarchists. Kizmet your a stupid cunt.


 
Diddums. If you can't take a joke, get to fuck.


----------



## past caring (Jul 28, 2011)

It'd _getting_ the joke you have the problem with.....


----------



## Kizmet (Jul 28, 2011)

English seems to be yours....


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Jul 28, 2011)

Perhaps somebody would like to talk about anarchists in Seattle.


----------



## Kizmet (Jul 28, 2011)

They want cash.


----------



## 888 (Jul 28, 2011)

> Perhaps somebody would like to talk about anarchists in Seattle.



No charges are being pursued for those who were facing felonies, although the prosecutor could still build a case and charge one or all of us later. The particularly bad reputation of the Seattle Police Department at this time makes this less likely. The 19 arrested in the noise demo are in court today.


----------



## manny-p (Jul 28, 2011)

Kizmet said:


> Diddums. If you can't take a joke, get to fuck.


 
Ain't you the person who wanted to fight someone on March the 26th over something they said on urban 75. If so you are the joke.


----------



## Idris2002 (Jul 29, 2011)

In fairness, that could be a lot of people on Urban75.


----------



## past caring (Jul 29, 2011)

allybaba said:


> Ain't you the person who wanted to fight someone on March the 26th over something they said on urban 75. If so you are the joke.



Nah, you're mixing him up with someone else. It was discokermit who was offering dennisr a square go.

Kizmet is the Emo Philips lookielikey who spends his time noncing after women on the naked thread.


----------



## love detective (Jul 29, 2011)

you keep a tight watch on that thread to make sure things don't get out of hand pc

also glad to hear things worked out the right way for you 888


----------



## Kizmet (Jul 29, 2011)

love detective said:


> you keep a tight watch on that thread to make sure things don't get out of hand pc


 
He watches that thread so he can keep a tight hand on something else....


----------



## love detective (Jul 29, 2011)

fuck off prick


----------



## Random (Jul 29, 2011)

love detective said:


> also glad to hear things worked out the right way for you 888


 Likewise


----------



## Libertad (Jul 29, 2011)

Early days yet, but just what is it with the Seattle polis? "Serve and Protect"? My arse. (Not a request)


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 29, 2011)

allybaba said:


> Ain't you the person who wanted to fight someone on March the 26th over something they said on urban 75. If so you are the joke.


 
in all fairness you and kizmet are both jokes.


----------



## Kizmet (Jul 29, 2011)

Fairness is not a word often associated with you.


----------



## Kizmet (Jul 29, 2011)

love detective said:


> fuck off prick



It takes no balls at all to call someone a prick.

Why don't you show some substance and back it up with some reason other than your lack of guts?

You don't like me taking the mick out of your mates? Boohoo. Get some better mates.


----------



## love detective (Jul 29, 2011)

you want me to back up that you're a daft prick? your posts here do that for me

or do you mean back up, or accompany, the insult within something else more substantial?


----------



## Kizmet (Jul 29, 2011)

past caring said:


> Nah, you're mixing him up with someone else. It was discokermit who was offering dennisr a square go.
> 
> Kizmet is the Emo Philips lookielikey who spends his time noncing after women on the naked thread.














Spooky resemblance, eh?



And this is the level of bullshit you peddle. Complete mistruths and no shame about it at all.

How can I, or anyone else, have any respect for you guys when this is how much you can be trusted?

Exactly. I can't and I don't.

Be more truthfull and I'll be more respectful.


----------



## love detective (Jul 29, 2011)

look at me!


----------



## Kizmet (Jul 29, 2011)

love detective said:


> you want me to back up that you're a daft prick? your posts here do that for me
> 
> or do you mean back up, or accompany, the insult within something else more substantial?



Just show some backbone.


----------



## Kizmet (Jul 29, 2011)

love detective said:


> look at me!


 
It's way better than listening to you...

*shrugs*


----------



## past caring (Jul 29, 2011)

You was the fucking spit of Emo before you shaved your hair off.

Now? More of a saggy-arsed


----------



## Kizmet (Jul 29, 2011)

Like I said... no shame at all and no depths you won't stoop to to avoid apologizing.


----------



## past caring (Jul 29, 2011)




----------



## past caring (Jul 29, 2011)




----------



## TopCat (Jul 29, 2011)

Poor oaten


----------



## Kizmet (Jul 29, 2011)

Is that all you got?


----------



## Onket (Jul 29, 2011)

Most of this thread is a fucking embarrassment.


----------



## Crispy (Jul 29, 2011)

Quite. Please continue the proceedings outside the gates at hometime.


----------

